# ARTFACT FOUND WHEN METAL DETECTING FOR EAST TEXAS GHOST TOWN DUMP



## east texas terry (Mar 4, 2021)

THESE ARE SOME ARTFACT I FIND WHEN I AM LOOK FOR LATE 1800,S EARLY 1900,S 
DUMP SITE IN EAST TEXAS SAW MILL GHOST TOWN


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 4, 2021)

THE HART SHAPE BUTTON IS ONE OF THE FRIST CARHART BUTTON MADE   [LATE 1800,S ]


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 5, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> THESE ARE SOME ARTFACT I FIND WHEN I AM LOOK FOR LATE 1800,S EARLY 1900,S
> DUMP SITE IN EAST TEXAS SAW MILL GHOST TOWNView attachment 220405


Looks like you got a couple of Hutch Stoppers they go in a soda bottle when they made Hutch sodas you push the stopper down the drink you pulled it back up when you got finished with your drink is sealed your soda inside the bottom it was genius ideal


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 5, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Looks like you got a couple of Hutch Stoppers they go in a soda bottle when they made Hutch sodas you push the stopper down the drink you pulled it back up when you got finished with your drink is sealed your soda inside the bottom it was genius ideal


yes i have two hutch stopper  I dig them in most ghost town i hunt   Soda  pop got it name from the hutch soda  when you push stopper hard  to open it made popping noise [ so soda pop was born ]


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

Love them buttons. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

